# Norah at 6.5 months, your comments please..



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

I know it's not a great stack, hopefully it's good enough? I've added a few of her just standing normally and not quite so tense and confused about what I was doing to her! I'd be interested in your comments please..


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm too novice to give a critique, but did want to say she's a pretty girl.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Aw, thank you, I adore her, she's a real pleasure to own, I plan on doing competitive obedience with her, first time in 15 years for me, so I'm a bit rusty, but she's a great pupil with a real will to please..


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm not qualified to say so, but she is a Beautiful dog!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

She looks like Fiona. Who is her momma? Fenya? Stack looks off for front legs. Maybe the confusion.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Cheyanna, have just looked at your photos and they are very similar, we're in New Zealand there are some Australian and European imports in her line but none from the US..I guess they're all related if you go far enough back though! I agree as stacks go it's pretty awful, but I was up against her buddy who was off the lead and seagulls that needed chasing, so she really wasn't into what I was doing!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I really like her strong rear. That is the first thing that I noticed.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks alot like my baby! Beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Does it really matter???? She is beautiful. I wouldn't personally ask anyone to critique my dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

It doesn't matter at all, it's just out of curiosity, she won't be a show dog and she's been spayed so won't be being bred from either..


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

EmeryGSD said:


> Does it really matter???? She is beautiful. I wouldn't personally ask anyone to critique my dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Members that post in this section have removed the emotion of their dog personally and are genuinely interested in their dogs structure compared to the standard.

I really enjoy this thread and look forward to Lisa's comments.


----------

